# REVIEW: '11 Custom Flying V & Cartel EST



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

STATS:

5'11
160LBS
10.5 BOOTS
158 cm Custom Flying V

Never rode reverse camber before.


*The Board*

Where do i begin. Well, i noticed an immediate difference as soon as i strapped in my leading foot and pushed my way towards the lift. Right from under your feet you can feel how the board wants to spin about its waist...something that u dont feel on a cambered board.

At the top of the hill, i strap in my other foot and proceed my way down. First impression.....this board had no fucking brakes Something that im all too familiar with when riding a brand new Burton board. Their factory wax is durable, and really really fast.

As im trying to fight off the speed and really get the feel of the board, i immediately notice how its begging for you to make it turn from one transition to the next. Cross under turns never seemed so much easier and effortless. :thumbsup:
Every so often i stopped my cross unders, and did some skidded turns...this board picked up speed as fast as my Custom X.
Fast Forward to my 3rd or 4th run when i finally got more comfortable with the boards mechanics, i began jumping off of some natural features. My first jump shocked me because i didnt realize how much damn pop was in the that tail, I never felt that much pop before on any of my other boards, not even the stiffer ones.

Later in the day, i began riding switch. As with any other soft board, riding switch is a lot easier and forgiving, but with an RC its just makes it significantly easier. This board really made me feel comfortable in not eating any shit. I began doing 180s off of small features along the trails and was really surpised that i landed clean, i always had a hard time spinning my boards around, but with this one it was a lot easier. I guess part of it being easier is the fact that i got a board thats 2-3cm shorter than what i always rode one, and not to mention that it being RC between your feet, helped in initiating the spin.

Once i got done playing around with the board at slower speeds, i decided to open up the throttles a little on this warm Vermont slushy day.
I point my board straight down, lean forward and off i go. As im picking up speed rather quickly as mentioned before, i begin transitioning from one edge to the next. The RC really wants to do this especially when ur weight is slightly over either edge. Response is excellent and the handling as well. I then shift my weight directly over the board and began to flat base my run. The control was right there where you wanted it to be for a catch free ride. One thing i did notice was that the stopping power was not there. I did try on numerous occasions to slam the brakes, but i felt like i was going to lose control and that my effective edge really didnt dig deep enough to stop me in time. I guess what do you expect from a soft board that is RC:dunno:

*
The Bindings*

'11 Cartels EST that i brought for my Supermodel X have been quickly swapped, adjusted and placed on the FV. Bindings are extremely responsive when need be and extra comfy. Half of the time i felt like i was riding without them. Riding over crud and slushy snow, the dampening was right there for an extra smooth ride. The board and bindings go hand in hand together. The Flex of the 2 are equally matched and you dont have one overpowering the other for a really enjoyable ride.


----------



## gredo (Dec 3, 2009)

*Nice Review*

I realize they are two completely different boards but how would you say it compares to the ride of the Custom X? I've been riding a CX for the past two years and love to bomb hills with it but I am looking for a more playful board that will also float better in powder. The Flying V seems to fit the bill but I'm wondering about stability at high speeds? I don't expect it to handle like the CX but I don't want something super sketchy either.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

too many differences..its like peaches to apples

on the FV u can really feel the softness especially since its reverse cambered. its so much more playful and forgiving. One main dif is that it turns on a dime without actually doing a skidded turn, as compared to the CX.

as far as speed goes, in my opinion nothing will ever compare to a stiff camber board...but i wont lie, it took me a few runs to actually get the hang of going fast.

it certainly isnt as stable as the CX and like i wrote in the review, the stopping power isnt as strong.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

That's pretty much my experience bro. I took out my Custom Flying V on the newyears trip to Fernie BC with a 140 cm base. The conditions were hard packed icy groomers and some pretty tracked pow in bounds (out bounds was sick though)

Day 1 riding my new custom and hiking the bowls this board was absolutely amazing in the untouched dry powder. The float was an effortless surfy feeling with no back leg burn. The Pow turns were absolutely insane. In bounds however was a different story. On the hard packed groomers my carving didn't feel like it was gripping as tight as with my camber, on the steep blacks once the snow had been shaved down to ice ( by people who shouldn't be on there ) I had no edge hold at all, and during beer races to the bottom it was pretty squirrely. Switch, butters, and presses were great and I can't really comment on the catch-free edges because I can't remember the last time I've caught an edge

Day 2 & 3 I switched over to my Custom X and it was the best thing I could have done. It dug deep in the ice, it was stable at high speeds, and being a 164W it still had good float on hikes. Racing down the mountain from top to bottom I also drank a lot more free booze than on day 1. Needless to say I'm glad I brought both boards.


----------



## gredo (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks. Living in the Bay Area, I do most of my riding in the Tahoe area. Lots of powder days and it sounds like it's a blast to ride in the powder so I may give it a go. Given their differences, it sounds like the FV is a great complement to the CX.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

if ur used to riding on a hard,stiff, fast board like the CX and then jump to the flying V, you will experience a totally different sensation of riding....but then

once u hop back onto the CX after a few trips...like DANO said, u will reappreciate the fun factor of a stiff camber. I totally ditched my CX for about 90% of

last season when i was riding on a freestyle board, but then when i went to UTAH, i finally jumped on that board again and was like WOWWW


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

gredo said:


> Thanks. Living in the Bay Area, I do most of my riding in the Tahoe area. Lots of powder days and it sounds like it's a blast to ride in the powder so I may give it a go. Given their differences, it sounds like the FV is a great complement to the CX.


Unless you're hammering rails, I think you'd be better off with the Sherlock


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice to hear you guys like the Custom Flying-V. I know I did. I hit myself over the head every time I see one for not picking it up. I just can't do Burton bindings and I don't like conversion plates on ICS.

Told you it's a different ride from the start though :cheeky4:

For the reason's you guys mentioned, I will always have a cambered stick in my quiver. ALWAYS.


----------

